# Sean Kelly and Seminars



## kenpocowboy (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone have firsthand knowledge of the seminars Mr. kelly hosts? It seems to me he is bringing together a number of seniors.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 25, 2006)

Great seminars with great instructors. Go if you can.

Jeff


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 26, 2006)

Sean Kelley is a good friend of mine. He is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet, and has an abundance of Kenpo knowledge and experience. He works so hard at his Kenpo and is very successful at bringing the best of the best together under one roof, regardless of affiliations/associations. 

If you get the chance, go to his Florida camp next month. The line-up of instructors is just unbelievable.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello,

Why don't you check out his site: www.chinesekaratefederation.com, you should find all you need there.
His e-mail adress is on it too.
I am going, perhaps we will see eachother.

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 26, 2006)

I had the privilege of meeting Mr. Kelley at Mr. Pick's Seminar in New Hampshire.  Mr. Kelley is extremely sincere and talented.  He is doing things not many people have the courage to do and less can do which is work with and help mend fences between allot of the Seniors.  Although I cant make it to the camp from Hawaii.  I sent all of my respect and to Mr. Kelley and say keep on going.  I am sure it will be a special time at the camp.  Each year the camp grows with quality instructors.  

Best of luck to Mr. Kelley 

And to everyone going Have fun and give us some feedback on MT.

V/R

Rick

P.S. its Kell_*E*_y not Kelly


----------

